# Hillbilly Micarta,the second evoloution!



## Magus

Some of you know about my easy, cheap and indestructible knife handle material made by soaking Jute twine in Polyurethane after you wrap the knife handle,yesterday it got "interesting"!

I have this junk katana I work out with that I did the grip in,I started to notice it was looking a bit frayed after a couple of years so I decided to spray on some clear automotive coat,but some bonehead switched the caps on me and it got a small dose of black!

@$#$^!!

Anyway, no biggie,I'll just grind it down and go over it with a layer of twine,fortunately it was dark and I didn't notice I still had a 120 grit pad on my sander after a pass or two I noticed it wasn't cutting much and I looked at the grip,the darn stuff was downright pretty!I went to a 400 Emory grit and lo and behold it started looking like some kind of expensive wood!

Sand in one direction only and do not try to buff it! use light pressure on your strokes or you'll wreck your pad and mar the work.use 3-4 coats of automotive Lacquer to finish,it looks sweet!


----------



## TheAnt

Cool, any pictures? I enjoy seeing your knives -- handmade stuff is cool because its literally one of a kind!


----------



## Magus

Maybe later,tinypic's being problematic.


----------



## LincTex

Magus said:


> Maybe later,tinypic's being problematic.


Use photobucket.


----------



## Magus

Too many bugs.


----------



## LincTex

Just use this:


----------



## Magus

Ok,thanks!


----------



## LincTex

What is the L-shaped one for? (bottom center)


----------



## Magus

That's a horseman's axe.it has a steel handle.


----------



## Meerkat

Magus said:


> Ok,thanks!


 Neat tools and primitive so they will last.


----------



## Magus

Here's some Dark ages stuff.


----------



## Magus

And some high plains stuff.


----------



## Jason

Magus, those look great. What do the runes mean? Anything in particular or are they just decoration?


----------



## Magus

Bit of both actually.those are defensive.


----------



## shootermick

i use 2 part fast drying epoxy and old t shirts it takes a bit but just wrap and mix epoxy repeat


----------



## nopolitics12

Magus, please remind me never to piss in your Cheerios.


----------



## camo2460

Magus you really do nice work


----------



## Shammua

A buddy of mine is going to make me some axes. 4 actually, you do some great work though. I hope his come out half as nice as yours.


----------

